
Show HN: Redesigned: Escherpad, a collaborative math and code notebook - geyang
http://www.escherpad.com/signup?referral=yangge1987   
======
geyang
Thank you all for your comment! We redesigned the landing page and added a
short video of the app in action.

Do you think this is something useful, or something that you would use
yourself? Please let us know!

